# Okay for son to talk to his dad about marriage?



## Sonnybee02 (Aug 1, 2020)

i have not done this yet but Is it okay for me to talk to my dad about my marriage. Nothing intimate, personal or embarrassing. Just marriage differences and issues.

My wife and I have been having problems. We will be seeing a marriage counselor. I was born and raised in the US. She came to this country few years back. Our upbringing are very different. Married over 2 years with no kids.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

I'd have no issue with it.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Talk to your Dad and be very thankful to have him to talk to. You'll be surprised at his wisdom and abilty to provide you with valuable insight.

If only my Dad were alive right now. I'd have some very serious relationship issues to discuss with him today. I'm sure he would tell me to follow my dream and go to her.!!!.

😢


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Honestly it depends on what type of person your dad is. Do you trust your dad to be discreet? Do you value his opinions and examples? Does he respect your marriage and your wife? Respect your boundaries?

If yes to the above I say he's probably a great choice as someone to speak with. If no to the above then find another confidant.


----------



## GutShot7 (Aug 2, 2020)

My dad is the person I speak with most often regarding my marriage.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't think you should talk to your dad about your marriage. When we invite our parents into our marriages, it makes things awkward down the road. We may forgive your spouse, but our parents won't. It's asking for trouble to involve them.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Depends on how you perceive your mother and father's relationship with each other, and whether or not it is something you admire/respect and want to aim for.

I used to speak to my Dad sometimes about issues I may have had, then got to a stage where I realised my path had taken on a course that he could not understand due to differences in life experience.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

My son and I have had several talks and he asks my advice. I told him my advice is worth what you paid for it.lol


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Dad.... not sure but if she finds out you spoke to your mother she will likely kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It would be better if you talk to your wife. Your dad isn't married to her.


----------



## GutShot7 (Aug 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> It would be better if you talk to your wife. Your dad isn't married to her.


The opportunity to vent is important for the mind. Whether it is about a boss, friend, coworker, spouse, family member; we need people to get things off our chest too. 
In situations where we need guidance, we have those people to help us with those different relationships as well.


----------



## Imagirl (Aug 17, 2020)

I very much wish I had a dad I could talk to. I say yes. Who better to talk to than the man who has always known you and loved you?


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

I’m going through a separation and my Dad has been my go to for advice and to just talk. Him and my Mom have been married 60 years, so I respect his advice. Like they say, with age comes wisdom.


----------

